# Happy Birthday Carol 3/31/08



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you had a great day and let us know if you just stayed home with puppy kisses or you had a special night out!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Carol!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy belated birthday, Carol...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Carol! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAROL! HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Carol! Sure hope it was nice!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Carole.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::becky: Happy Birthday!:becky::juggle:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, CAROL!


----------

